# Jacobson 720 Turf Sweeper



## Jimmie Williams (Sep 16, 2020)

Howdy! New member. Just bought what I believe to be a Jacobson 720 Turf Sweeper, PTO drive. Needs a little work, but as best I can tell the bones are good. The only manuals I can locate Are for the model with a gasoline engine mounted. Anyone have any info, advice, etc on these? Thanks in advance


----------

